# Setting up HP IP printer (wifi)



## forkandwait (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a rank amateur when it comes to admining FreeBSD, but I am trying to set up printing from a laptop to a wireless printer on the same network.  Here is what I tried and how it failed, and I would love some advice:

First I ran hp-probe with these results:


```
Device URI                                      Model                    Name    
  ----------------------------------------------  -----------------------  --------
  hp:/net/Officejet_Pro_8500_A910?ip=192.168.1.5  Officejet_Pro_8500_A910  HP2E806B
```

Then I pinged the printer just to make sure and, indeed, it is pingable.

But with `hp-setup 192.168.1.5` I get this:


```
Searching for device...
error:  Device not found.   Please make sure your printer is properly connected and powered-on.
error:  Invalid manual discovery parameter.
```
I am not really even sure how to proceed.  I know CUPS is installed, but I haven't configured it at all (nor do I know how).  

Thanks for any help possible


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2012)

What happens if you just run `# hp-setup`?


----------



## forkandwait (May 6, 2012)

When I run *hp-setup* alone, the options for Network/Ethernet are greyed out.  I run it as a regular user, because otherwise it can't access the X11 for the GUI.

I tried running *hp-setup 192.168.1.5* and *I* get 
	
	



```
device not found
```
  If I run as root, I have to use the "-i" flag because I don't have a GUI, and I get 
	
	



```
using connection type USB, invalid device URI
```
 with *hp-setup -i 192.168.1.5* 

Don't know if anyone is still paying attention to this thread, but I can provide more info if necessary.


----------



## tingo (May 7, 2012)

If you want to run it as root, you can try `# DISPLAY=:0.0 hp-setup`
(or whatever your DISPLAY value is).
Oh, and one more thing: can you ping your printer from the workstation?


----------



## teig (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

*J*ust got around doing this as well; and had similar problems. Apparantly hplip does not have 'net' enabled by default, had to recompile via ports enabling SNMP. This made hp-probe find the printer. And plain hp-setup also found and installed the printer.

But I have a problem with CUPS, it does not accept my root/pw as login, so can't manage my printer that way?

I'm on 9.0, on 8.x I had all this working ok, though not perfect.


----------



## redw0lfx (May 8, 2012)

To have WIFI working with print/hplip, you must recompile from ports, making sure to select snmp option.

You must edit /etc/rc.conf and add 
	
	



```
cupsd_enable="YES"
```
 Then start the cupsd service.  Once that is done, you can run *hp-setup* as a normal user, and it will prompt you for a username and password which I use root's credentials for.  Your user must also be part of the wheel group, otherwise you are not able to elevate your privileges, I believe.


----------

